# Russian star peptides



## itismethebee (Feb 7, 2018)

anyone heard of them or used their shit?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 7, 2018)

Never heard of them.

Chances are no one has. There is way to many different peptide companies out there now.

Nearly all are junk anyway.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 7, 2018)

TrickWilliams said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Chances are no one has. There is way to many different peptide companies out there now.
> 
> Nearly all are junk anyway.


i know one that is not realy junk but its not their peptides im looking for, im trying to get DHT gel lol


----------



## j2048b (Feb 8, 2018)

dht gel for ur weiner?

ive heard of russian star, if ur on pro m, you know who they are, there are 1 bazillion "peptide" companies out there, who all prolly get their crap from the same place....


----------



## mugzy (Feb 8, 2018)

Russian star has been around for a few years or more. I have not heard good nor bad on the quality of the products.


----------

